

The Gang of Four (proteins) at the Gateway of Life - timr
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/08/08/science/08visualcells.html?_r=1&oref=slogin

======
Chocobean
If you haven't read this already, "DNA seen through the eyes of a coder-- of
-- If you are a hammer, everything looks like a nail" <http://ds9a.nl/amazing-
dna/>

